# Bremsen am Laufrad Ja/Nein? Warum?



## ChrisDeluxe (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Mein Kleiner hat zwar noch etwas Zeit bis er sein Laufrad ( Commencal Ramones 12") nutzen kann, dennoch Stelle ich mir die Frage ob ihr mir einen Bremstypen empfehlen könntet? Und wenn ja warum,?

Vielen Dank

Gruß Christian


----------



## Chillischote (10. Februar 2020)

wie groß und alt ist er denn?
weil... meiner fährt bald ein Jahr Laufrad... und braucht noch keine Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltom (10. Februar 2020)

Bremse und Seitenständer waren bei meinem Wintertrainingsprogramm (inhouse)

Nach den ersten Runden noch einen alten Tacho (Pseudo..)
montiert. Hat sehr viele km damit gemacht.


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (10. Februar 2020)

Bisher ist er noch nicht soweit das Laufrad zu nutzen ( 6Mon ) aber ihr kennt das Thema der schrauberwütigen Väter?!
Es war jetzt eher die Frage ob ihr eine Bremse montieren würdet oder eher bei ersten Fahrrad Sinn darin seht. 
Wenn ihr eine montiert habt, welche? Gerade hinsichtlich Hebelverstellung und Handhabung für die Kids.


----------



## Chillischote (10. Februar 2020)

ChrisDeluxe schrieb:


> Bisher ist er noch nicht soweit das Laufrad zu nutzen ( 6Mon ) aber ihr kennt das Thema der schrauberwütigen Väter?!
> Es war jetzt eher die Frage ob ihr eine Bremse montieren würdet oder eher bei ersten Fahrrad Sinn darin seht.
> Wenn ihr eine montiert habt, welche? Gerade hinsichtlich Hebelverstellung und Handhabung für die Kids.



na dann wirds wahrscheinlich noch 10-20 Monate dauern ;-)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass die montierte Bremse zwischen 15 und 18 Monaten bei uns nicht genutzt wurde und dann hab ich sie demontiert. Die Kontrolle mit den Füßen ist recht gut.
Kann noch nicht aus der Praxis berichten, aber unser Laufrad ist jetzt ready for HS33... nicht weil es Sinn macht, aber weil es cooler als V-Brakes ist und mE sinnvoller als Disc(Naben/Platz/"gefährliche" Scheiben...etc.).

Ich werde meinem Sohn(2J) diesen Sommer die Bremse hin machen, mal schaun wie er sie annimmt... Wenn er im Sitz bei mir am Rad sitzt, drückt er nämlich schon drauf (zum Glück nicht stark genug) die Idee, die Bremse bereits im Winter zu montieren, finde ich echt gut.


----------



## saturno (10. Februar 2020)

bremse am lr wird im einstiegsbereich total überbewertet. der nachwuchs bremst doch lieber mit den schuhen


----------



## Kirkwood (10. Februar 2020)

Meine Kinder hatten ein Puky Laufrad mit so ner Art Rollenbremse und die wurde nicht benutzt. Die war viel zu schwergängig und der Hebel zu klobig als dass die Kinder die Bremse hätten benutzen können. Ich glaube auch koordinativ sind die Kinder, zumindest am Anfang, gar nicht in der Lage mit einer Bremse zu bremsen. Die bremsen intuitiv mit den Füßen. Das Geld kann man sich sparen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## kurbeltom (10. Februar 2020)

Der Spaß war halt  
Lufrad vom Ständer
rumfetzen
sichtbar bremsen 
und dann gekonnt auf den Ständer parken...


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Februar 2020)

Huhu,
ich habe an dem Kokua Jumper eine V-Brake ans Hinterrad gemacht. Das Jumper hat zwar serienmäßig eine Vorderradbremse, die halte ich aber (mal von deren Gewicht abgesehen) für Schwachsinn.
Die Kleinen können nicht feinfühlig bremsen, da heißt es alles oder nix. Daher die Hinterradbremse. Er lernt, daß man mit der Bremse bremst (und nicht mit den Füßen) und er kann tolle "Striche" auf dem Feldweg ziehen. 
Als Bremse habe ich mich für eine V-Brake mit einem für Kinder geeigneten Bremshebel entschieden. Reicht von der Bremskraft völlig aus und die Bedienkräfte sind auch für einen 2,5jährigen gut aufbringbar.

Vorteil der Bremse am Laufrad: Die Kleinen lernen früh richtig zu bremsen und müssen sich beim Fahrrad später nicht wieder umstellen.


----------



## Ani (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
Unser Nachwuchs ist auf dem Ramones 12 (ohne Bremse) gestartet und dann aufs 14ener Ramones LR gewechselt, weil er nicht so gerne auf seinem Fahrrad fährt. Dort hat er die von Commencal angebote Level mit einer 140iger Rennrad-Scheibe verbaut und das funktioniert sehr gut. Er kann das auch gut dosieren und ist dank “Enduroreifen“ und der Bremse auch auf Trails gut unterwegs, schon ein Sprung zu dem vorherigen LR.
Er ist allerdings auch schon vier. Für den Anfang brauchst du erstmal keine Bremse, sondern kannst abwarten, was sich ergibt und dann bei Bedarf immer noch nachrüsten. Ist bei einem 12Zoll LR m. M . nach kein MustHave.


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Februar 2020)

Kirkwood schrieb:


> Meine Kinder hatten ein Puky Laufrad mit so ner Art Rollenbremse und die wurde nicht benutzt. Die war viel zu schwergängig und der Hebel zu klobig als dass die Kinder die Bremse hätten benutzen können. Ich glaube auch koordinativ sind die Kinder, zumindest am Anfang, gar nicht in der Lage mit einer Bremse zu bremsen. Die bremsen intuitiv mit den Füßen. Das Geld kann man sich sparen meiner Meinung nach.



Meine Tochter hat mit 2,5 Hinterraddrifts mit der Scheibenbremse am Kokua Jumper hingelegt und nie mit den Füßen gebremst. Warum auch?

Klar, wenn ne Bremse nicht taugt, kann man sie auch gleich weglassen. Was Kinder koordinativ alles können können, und dass auch noch deutlich schneller lernen als Ihre Eltern, muss man auch zulassen.

Kurz, es geht sicher "ohne", aber deswegen muss man nicht immer "mit" mit schlechten Argumenten wegdiskutieren wollen.

Beim Eislaufen fahren mir und ihr (5) gerade 3 jährige um die Ohren. Und noch zweimal da hin und die zieht mich auch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (11. Februar 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hat mit 2,5 Hinterraddrifts mit der Scheibenbremse am Kokua Jumper hingelegt und nie mit den Füßen gebremst. Warum auch?
> 
> Klar, wenn ne Bremse nicht taugt, kann man sie auch gleich weglassen. Was Kinder koordinativ alles können können, und dass auch noch deutlich schneller lernen als Ihre Eltern, muss man auch zulassen.
> 
> ...



Fürs Jumper muss man aber schon min. 85 cm, besser 90 cm groß sein... also 2+ Jahre... da geht es langsam los mit dem Verständnis für ne Handbremse... weit vor dem 2. Geburtstag eher nicht... manchmal auch erst mit 3+.

Aber natürlich hast du Recht, man muss ihnen so viel wie möglich zutrauen, sie schaffen mehr als man glaubt... aber man muss seine Energie, Zeit und Geld schon ein bisschen aufteilen.
Hier stehen jetzt:


Superleichtbau ohne Bremsen (ab 75cm) in 10/12" scaled
Jumper tiefergelegt auf 80 cm Fahrergröße mit leichten Reifen und ohne Bremse
Jumper höher (ab 85 cm) mit dicksten Reifen(VEE) und bald HS33 am HR
Supurb BO12 im Aufbau

und so ehrlich muss ich zu mir selbst sein... das ist ein Ticken zu viel für den Zeitraum zwischen Monat 15 und 30.(vorher Pukylino)

Mein Rat...
Such ein Rad aus, bei dem es die Option gibt... warte ein bisschen ab wie es sich entwickelt und dann entscheide ob es nicht schon mit 2,5 das erste Fahrrad mit Bremse gibt, statt LR mit Bremse oder 100 Zwischenschritte.

der Uwe

Edit sagt:
du hast ja schon das Ramones ausgesucht... das geht zwar auch erst ab 85-90 cm(2J?) da hast du ja schon/nur die Option Disc am HR(Nabe hat hinten 6 Loch?)... das ist TOP.
ne Juicy oder Shimano mit 140mm Scheibe findet mal alle paar Stunden hier oder bei Kleinanzeigen... da bist du flexibel.


----------



## Kwietsch (11. Februar 2020)

Unsere ist eher bei den größeren Kindern des Jahrgangs. Das Jumper war früh vorhanden, stand rum, weckte Neugier und wir haben damit sehr früh die Feldwege des Orts unsicher gemacht, unser Garten hat Hanglage 

Zum Vergleich nochmal, die ist mit 2,5 da drauf und ab da ist sie ständig damit rumgefahren. Danach hat Sie etwas länger daran festgehalten und ist dann aufs 16 Zoll etwas später, als sie hätte können. Ich lasse das Kind gerne Kind sein, aber wenn sie was machen will, wird es ermöglicht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Februar 2020)

Meine Kleine hat das Ramones 12er. Da hab ich auch erst überlegt Bremse ja oder nein. Aber da ja wie so oft allerhand herumliegt habe ich einfach mal eine ältere Magura Marta montiert. Da lässt sich der Hebel schön weit in Richtung Lenker stellen und die Bedienung ist superleichtgängig. 
Sie hat die Bremse sehr schnell verstanden und genutzt. Wir wohnen aber halt auch im Mittelgebirge. 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Danke für die ganzen Antworten und unterschiedliche Ansichten. 
Ich denke das ich mal schauen werde wie der kleine Herr mit dem Ramones soweit zurecht kommt und dann entscheiden. Aber ich schätze das ich es wie Franky sehe, da die Möglichkeit vom Rahmen besteht-wird eine Bremse montiert.

@SYN-CROSSIS was hast du für einen Scheibendurchmesser verbaut?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Februar 2020)

Verbaut ist eine 160mm Scheibe. In Verbindung mit dem langschenkeligen Sattel braucht man da auch keinen Adapter.


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (12. Februar 2020)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

